# New Corpse Head.



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

New corpse head.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

aewsome job where did ya get the hair it's great


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

you have some of the best corsping techniques i have seen. keep up the good work and have a great Halloween!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice...Like eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww!

The bare bone showing on the chin is a particularly effective detail.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

SuperCreep31 said:


> you have some of the best corsping techniques i have seen. keep up the good work and have a great Halloween!


I was thinking the exact same thing as I clicked on the thread. Very mummyish!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great coloring, love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great, the bone poking through and thin hair are perfect.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic as usual! 
Haha! He kinda looks stoned


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> aewsome job where did ya get the hair it's great


I got it from Sally's Beauty Supply. I think it was like 1.99. Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sickNtwisted said:


> Fantastic as usual!
> Haha! He kinda looks stoned


HAHAHA I was thinking the same thing!

looking good!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Man, this one is cool. I love all of your heads, you have such a great eye for detail and the style of your corpse heads are sick! Awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------

